# Who wants some Eberron action!!!



## LiquidAtom (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey all,

Is there a PbP Eberron game going on right now that's fairly young and accepting rp-ers?  Also does this board have a search feature?  I looked and couldn't find it.  


Edit
***found it***


----------



## Starman (Jan 28, 2005)

You have to be a Community Supporter to get access to the Search function.

Starman


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that right after I posted this.   Is anyone out there willing to run a 1st level Eberron campaign?   Com on somebody step up!!


----------



## Silmarillius (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll be willing to play.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2005)

You can count me as a player


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm planning on running an Eberron game... but not for quite some time. Unless my current pbp game dies off.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, there are three of us now.  Anyone else?  Is there anybody out there willing to DM for us?  The best times for me to play are in the evening.  Usually monday-thursday 7-10 or so.  How about you guys?


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 29, 2005)

Count me in as a player.  I'd DM but I'm in nursing school, so time is limited.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 29, 2005)

Great!!  Four of us now!!.  Just so our prospective DM knows. What kind of character are you all wanting to play?  I want to play a human fighter.  From a noble family, in now destroyed Cyre.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not familier with this world.
Anything special ?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah there are 4 new races: changelings, kalashtars, shifters , and warforged.   * new prestige classes. 1 new base class: artificer.  It's a pretty neat world.  You should check it out.


----------



## Silmarillius (Jan 30, 2005)

Alright, I haven't played in an Eberron game before, but I'd like to play a Halfling wizard.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 30, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Great!!  Four of us now!!.  Just so our prospective DM knows. What kind of character are you all wanting to play?  I want to play a human fighter.  From a noble family, in now destroyed Cyre.




I'd be willing to play a cleric, probably a dwarf.  But I'm up for non-mage-type characters (haven't played too many).


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 30, 2005)

Alright then.  We have a Human fighter, a Dwarven cleric (maybe), and a Halfling wizard.  That's the beginning of a good party.  Will a DM please come forward!!!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll check eberron's books to see if there is anything new worth taking
if none... I'll play something Sorcerer


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, check it out.  It's a really well done setting.  If you like magic users you will prolly like the Artificers.  They infuse magic into items and such.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 31, 2005)

Gnome Artificer
with Dragon mark of scribing


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 31, 2005)

*Maybe, just maybe...*

If you give me a couple weeks, I might find the time to congeal my thoughts into written word and then run a game. I'm not so sure it'd be posting every day though, I'm already in a lot of games and running another. My DnD habit is intruding upon my work time, and that's not good ('specially when you're the boss)... bothers my work ethic as well.

If no one else steps forward, you just _might_ have a DM.  I warn you though, I'm a novice at best (though willing to listen to reasoned out objections and *constructive* critisism) and I'd have a few house rules (namely beefing up the Sorceror and Half-Orc... and I'm toying with the idea of giving out feats more rapidly).

Oh and I don't have any mapping software... if you're a tactical gamer, you wouldn't like my style.

Here's a question, how mature are you guys? What level of "evilness" do you tolerate? 
What kind of game to you like? Dungeon crawling, socializing, puzzle solving (something I'm interested in adding into my DnD reportoire (yeah, I know I just butchered that word).


----------



## Nephis (Jan 31, 2005)

can i play?  either scout (from complete adventurer) if allowable - if not, then rogue - not sure about human or changeling...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey, Lobo, if you decide to get in as DM, I'd love to play. I understand that whole work vs. DnD thing. Anyway, if your addiction gets the better of you, I'll play whatever is needed to round out the party. I guess I qualify as a "mature" gamer, and can handle some evil if you wish. I'm running an mature/evil game in Midnight. As to style of play, I like a good dungeon crawl now and then, but the pace of pbp doesn't really lend itself to that very well, so I'd have to say more role-playing/problem solving. I really haven't seen too much focus on problem solving in most of the games I've been in here, so that should be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Nephis (Jan 31, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I guess I qualify as a "mature" gamer, and can handle some evil if you wish. As to style of play, I like a good dungeon crawl now and then, but the pace of pbp doesn't really lend itself to that very well, so I'd have to say more role-playing/problem solving. I really haven't seen too much focus on problem solving in most of the games I've been in here, so that should be a nice change of pace.




what he said...


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 1, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> If you give me a couple weeks, I might find the time to congeal my thoughts into written word and then run a game. I'm not so sure it'd be posting every day though, I'm already in a lot of games and running another. My DnD habit is intruding upon my work time, and that's not good ('specially when you're the boss)... bothers my work ethic as well.




Lol, I can understand and appreciate that.  



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> If no one else steps forward, you just _might_ have a DM.  I warn you though, I'm a novice at best (though willing to listen to reasoned out objections and *constructive* critisism) and I'd have a few house rules (namely beefing up the Sorceror and Half-Orc... and I'm toying with the idea of giving out feats more rapidly).




Being a novice is no problem with me.  I haven't role played in a couple of years.  Except once, a month ago.  That's what got me back into it.   I have no problems with house rules, unless they're outrageous.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't have any mapping software... if you're a tactical gamer, you wouldn't like my style.




I don't either.  I can picture it in my head with a description.  That's no issue.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Here's a question, how mature are you guys? What level of "evilness" do you tolerate?  What kind of game to you like? Dungeon crawling, socializing, puzzle solving (something I'm interested in adding into my DnD reportoire (yeah, I know I just butchered that word).




I'm 28, so I think I'm covered for maturity.  Evilness is up to you.  Dungeon crawling, socializing, puzzle solving....I'm up for any and all of it.  

I don't know about the other guys, but I'm available monday-thursday.  After 7 CST untill around 10 CST.  So any one or two of those days a week are good with me.   If you'd rather have this "post when you can" stuff, I guess anytime.  I'd rather have a weekly (or more frequent)  session, myself.

Here is a quick rundown of the potential party members:
Human fighter - me
Halfling wizard - Silmarillius
Dwarven cleric - Korbin of Valenar
Gnome Artificer (Dragonmarked) - Strahd Von Zarovich
Human or Changeling rogue or scout - Nojiri23
and Scotley playing whatever is needed.

That sounds like a pretty good party of adventurers to me!


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 1, 2005)

Strahd Von Zarovich, this link is for you.  You had asked for a little info on Eberron.  This kinds lets you get the flavor of the setting.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/eb/whatiseberron


----------



## Animus (Feb 1, 2005)

*Possible DM?*

Hello,

I've been reading up on PbP and would like to give it a try. If you're willing to put up
with me being new to PbP DM'ing, I'd be willing to run an Eberron game. That is, if 
Lobo Lurker doesn't want to.


----------



## resistor (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm also willing to run an Eberron game, though I'm particularly interested in running one with a psionic theme.  If anyone's interested in exploring the Kalashtar, the Quori, and the power of dreams, I'm here for you.

Not to say that I don't want non-psionic characters, but players need to be aware of the kind of emphasis I'm interested in.


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

Resistor, I´m interested in that. You have a player if you run that kind of game.

I though of an interesting background; an experimental warforged, partially made with organic components harvested from a dead kalashtar and constructed as a psion. If the quori discover his existence, they could be _very_ interested in him as a way to enter the material plane.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 1, 2005)

Resistor and Animus, very glad you guys came forward!!!  Thank you very much.

  Animus, I'm not concerned about the lack of PbP experience.  I've never played PbP either.  If the other guys are still up for it I say lead on!!

  Resistor,  I'm not all that interested n a psionic themed campaign.  I guess I'm just not that interested in psionics.  The others may be.  That's their call.  

  Silmarillius, Korbin of Valenar, Strahd Von Zarovich, Nojiri23, and Scotley:  This is as much your thread as mine.  What do you think?  Are you still interested?


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 1, 2005)

Psionics can be interesting, but I don't know anything about a Psionic theme campaign. I'm just not sure what it would entail, besides Psions.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

There you go, finally got some other DMs. ^_^  I think I'll hold off till I get more time.  With work, wife, and newborn daughter, I only really get about 5 hours sleep in a day. lol  

Heh, way off topic but for all you single guys/gals out there, marriage is about constantly compromising. It's got it's bad days (and when they're bad, they're bad) and it's got its good days. Thus far, it's proving to be more good than bad. Every day is a learning experience... and kids are great (and when they puke all over you, all the better)!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2005)

I really am interested in trying out Eberron, with or without Psionics.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

Resistor, I'd be interested in playing, but I have to warn you I don't know that much about the ebberon setting.  For my part, I find it prefferable (no worrying about having OOC knowlegde), but I understand you might prefer players you don't have to spell everything out for 
Mechanics-wise, I'm familliar with the psionic rules, I think I'd like playing a soulknife.  Probably human as I don't know about the ebberon races.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 1, 2005)

Psion - I'm not a big fan of them
maturity - I'm 26
character - I'll keep my Gnome Artificer

Liquid atom - I managed to get Eberron campaign book, so i'll go over it.


----------



## resistor (Feb 1, 2005)

It's fine that some people aren't interested in a psionic-themed campaign.  That's why I announced my intentions before hand!

As to what exactly I mean by that, I mean that I want to focus on exploring the world of Eberron's psionic entities (the Kalashtar, the Quori, the Dreaming Dark, etc.) rather than the more traditional magical side.

Azmodean: That's fine.  I'd suggest reading the "What Is Eberron?" document that someone posted earlier just to get the general idea, and I'd fill you in on missing details.

So let's see...  two interested players thus far?  If I can get a full party (4+ players) willing to play, then I'll definitely run it.  So, who's in?


----------



## Nephis (Feb 1, 2005)

hmmm, psionics...  not played a lot with psionics, if at all.  suppose i'd be interested in a psionic campaign but as a non-psionic character.  conversely, i'd also be interested in a non-psionic campaign.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmm, a shifter or warforged soul knife might be interesting...

... n o ... m u s t ... r e s i s t ... u r g e ... t o ... p l a y ... a n o t h e r ... g a m e ...


----------



## Animus (Feb 1, 2005)

So are you guys going with resistor as a DM? If you are that's fine, I'll just put out a call for another
game.


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

It´s amazing how everyone thinks the soulknife is underpowered and everyone wants to play one.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

Kind of like the Psion in that, aren't they.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 1, 2005)

Heh, I don't care about the relative balance of the class.  (as far as making my selection for a class anyway, as a DM it's a different matter entirely)  I just think it's a great concept for a character.  Kind of a supernatural take on a monk-like philosophy.  _my mind is my weapon, my body is my weapon_


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello all!!

  Just got in from work.  Quite a few posts since this morning!!!..

  Strahd, glad to hear you picked it up!  You won't be dissappointed.  Here is another link for you, if you haven't already found it:  http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/eberron  It's the official homepage for Eberron.  Lots of good info and backstory.

  Animus, we are not necessarily going with Resistor.  There has been some interest in the psionic themed campaign.  I'm not really that interested in psionics.  Even if everybody wants 
it, I'd still be up for a Psionic free campaign.  I think Strahd  feels the same way.  

 Lobo Lurker - you can't play!!  You need to rest!!! lol

  Guys we have two willing DMs...finally.  Just to speed things along what do you want?  Resistor wants to run a psionic themed campaign (not sure if it has to be, for him to DM).  Animus favors a more traditional one.  Its up to you which one.  I personally will go with both.    If scheduling works out!!!   Yay we're gonna get an Eberron game!!!!


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry resistor, but I would prefer a more traditional game seeing as though I have not played in Eberron very often.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 2, 2005)

i have to say that given the choice i'd also prefer psionic-free...


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 3, 2005)

Btt


----------



## resistor (Feb 3, 2005)

That's perfectly alright.  I'm going to make an official recruitment thread for my campaign sometime in the next few days, so keep your eyes open for it if you're interested.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm in!*

I'm still interested, no matter what the overall theme.

I don't have the EPHB yet, but I could get a way with using the SRD.  

At any rate, I'm up for anything Eberron!!


----------



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

*Party Members*

Resistor,

So are you saying that you're not going to DM this one? If so, chime in   

If I am running this Eberron game (I'm assuming resistor is doing his own thing) these are the people that I anticipate having:



			
				LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Here is a quick rundown of the potential party members:
> Human fighter - me
> Halfling wizard - Silmarillius
> Dwarven cleric - Korbin of Valenar
> ...




I cannot take on any more people. So, sorry, and I hope you find another game to play   .


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 3, 2005)

Sounds good!

 I've been trying to get an Eberron game going for some time now!

 What times are you planning on playing?  I'm usually available mon-thurs 7-10 cst. Sometimes available on sunday nights.  

 How do youprefer our characters to be created?  Do you use piont buy from the DMG?  I personally like the 82 point for point, with nothing above 18 before racial modifiers.  But you are the DM so whatever works for you, I'm cool with.


----------



## resistor (Feb 3, 2005)

Animus,

I'm going to run _a_ game with the theme that interests me.  Since it's set in Eberron and the people here were looking for an Eberron game, I thought I'd offer it to them.  Since the response to my campaign idea was not overwhelming in this thread, I'm also going to open it up to other people with it's own recruitment thread, though the people who showed interest here are still totally welcome.

I'm aware that the campaign I want to run isn't to everyone's taste, so I'm perfectly willing to go find other players for it.  Just trying to be nice and give the people a heads-up first. ;-)


----------



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

resistor said:
			
		

> Animus,
> 
> I'm going to run _a_ game with the theme that interests me.  Since it's set in Eberron and the people here were looking for an Eberron game, I thought I'd offer it to them.  Since the response to my campaign idea was not overwhelming in this thread, I'm also going to open it up to other people with it's own recruitment thread, though the people who showed interest here are still totally welcome.
> 
> I'm aware that the campaign I want to run isn't to everyone's taste, so I'm perfectly willing to go find other players for it.  Just trying to be nice and give the people a heads-up first. ;-)



Cool. Good luck. I'm sure you'll find plenty of interest  .

LiquidAtom, Simarillius, Korbin of Valenar, Strad von Zarovich, Nojiri23, Scotley:

I am making a new thread entitled "(Animus) Eberron Game" and I need you guys to check in within 24 hrs to solidify commitment. I will list my campaign guidelines (in the morning, as it is midnight here in Michigan and I'm going to bed).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 3, 2005)

Am I a little to late? I like the Eberron setting A LOT. I hope ther's a space for me.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 3, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Am I a little to late? I like the Eberron setting A LOT. I hope ther's a space for me.




You should hang around just to see.  One or more of these guys may change their minds(s).


----------



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> You should hang around just to see.  One or more of these guys may change their minds(s).




Spaking of which, LiquidAtom, if you could post on my new thread so I can keep record of who's in   .

Tor L'Tha: I echo what he said. Watch this thread to see what actually happens.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

resistor said:
			
		

> Animus,
> 
> I'm going to run _a_ game with the theme that interests me.  Since it's set in Eberron and the people here were looking for an Eberron game, I thought I'd offer it to them.  Since the response to my campaign idea was not overwhelming in this thread, I'm also going to open it up to other people with it's own recruitment thread, though the people who showed interest here are still totally welcome.
> 
> I'm aware that the campaign I want to run isn't to everyone's taste, so I'm perfectly willing to go find other players for it.  Just trying to be nice and give the people a heads-up first. ;-)




Hey resistor, when you get ready to post a thread could you drop a link here, since most of us are probably already subscribed to this thread, that way we don't miss it? 

Thanks,
Scotley


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright, so everything is almost set in motion. Anyways, I will be free to post everyday, seeing as that's how often I check my email. Posted today on the new thread and everything is alright with me.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lobo's Heavily House Ruled Eberron game*

As Promised...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tor L'Tha*

Is the game full Lobo?

I got a little confused, i thought  animus was GM. Well not sure now....  

Seen the spesifics of character creation. seem very cool and pbp friendly, I hope i can join your game.

I have been looking for a Eberron game for quite a while now. I want to play a warforge.

The concept is quite easy and maybe not original. 
“X” let us call he/she that was in a battle of the last war when he was shoot in the head and he lost concience. He/she/it was unconscious long time out that he was thrown away. He/she was meant to be chopped up and re-sold as parts to others warforges.
In a touch of destiny one of the party members stands upon his head while seeing what part he could use (maybe a artificer?), when X awakens, with his last memory. The one of trying to use his canon arm (or other fancy weapon/magic?). Realizing that he isn't on the battlefield he causes just moderate damage on the facilities and stops before really harming somebody. “Where I am” “Where Thaanas be?” Thaanas, is a female artificer that had more or less symbiotic relationship with X. Maybe a player could take her place with time? He also had some damage on the language area making his spoken language quite basic. As for class goes im not sure, i like sorcerers a lot, so maybe i will go for that. Let me know what you think.


----------

